# Colnago CLX 2.0 vs. Cervelo RS



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

My first official post! I'm a newbie from the mountain bike world looking to venture to the "other" side. I've decided on a carbon bike as I think the technology, performance and aesthetics are truly amazing. The only thing I haven't decided on was the bike. As fellow auto enthusiasts know, performance cars and performance bikes go hand and hand, so you know I can appreciate quality of the "ride" and am one to sacrifice comfort over performance. 

So..being this will be my first road bike, i'm looking for a performance bike, but will err on the side of comfort. I don't believe i'll be doing any racing, but ya never know. At first, i'll be doing longer rides, hoping to do a century eventually. I've been reading a lot of reviews and have not read a single bad review on the Cervelo RS, so i'm interested. I've also read some decent reviews on the CLX 2.0 as well.

Colnago's are so pretty and they have a long history. Has anyone ridin' the CLX 2.0? How does it compare with the RS? I believe they are at similiar price points. Just to let you know, I have not test ridden either of these bikes since i'm not ready to pull the trigger just yet. Just plan on reading reviews and living through you guys in the meantime.  

Any other bikes/brands you guys would recommend me look at? I'm also looking at the Orbea Orca and possibly the Trek Madone, but I would prefer to stick with a brand that's a bit more unique (less mainstream?).

Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Arrwin,

This is the Colnago forum. Guess which bike we're going to recommend.

I ride a CLX 2.0 and love it.

When makiing a decision about which bike to buy, you have to consider three factors: wheels, gruppo, and frame...in that order. The leading manufacturers of bicycle offer excellent frames. Get a professional bike fit at your LBS and match a frame to your body and riding style, then get the best wheels you can afford and a good groupset.

Chicks dig Colnagos!


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

jlyle said:


> Arrwin,
> This is the Colnago forum. Guess which bike we're going to recommend.


Thanks Jim. I suspected as much! Love the color scheme...that's the exact color scheme I would get. I guess i'm trying to figure out why Colnago and what all the hoopla is about.  

I think i'll have a better idea when I get on the saddle of some bikes and compare. What's the weight on your CLX? Is it stock?

Thanks again.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Arrwin,

The wheels are upgrades - Mavic Ksyrium ES. Bike weighs just under 16# (size 50S). Remember, it's cheaper to take a pound off your middle than off the bike! 

Why Colnago? Years of making excellent quality frames - the paint jobs don't hurt either.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

> When makiing a decision about which bike to buy, you have to consider three factors: wheels, gruppo, and frame...in that order.


Don't you think you rather inverted your argument by upgrading your wheels?


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

i say go the other way, frame that fits, wheels then grouppo..


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

icloppl,

The bike didn't have the wheels I wanted, so I got them...is that inverted?

a_avery007,

Right on. The frame must fit. Very important, but the frame maker, frame material, etc. is at the bottom of my priorities.

How about: frame fit, wheels, gruppo, frame materials and manufacturer...in that order?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

jlyle said:


> When makiing a decision about which bike to buy, you have to consider three factors: wheels, gruppo, and frame...in that order. Get a professional bike fit at your LBS and match a frame to your body and riding style, then get the best wheels you can afford and a good groupset.


Nice CLX. That said, this IMO/E is exactly opposite if what is generally recommended. As was said earlier a frame that most importantly fits, is well made, and has the "it" factor for the rider is by far more important than the wheels and gruppo. The frame is the center piece and the least disposable of the listed. Wheels can be swapped and drive trains break or wear out, from experience a quality frame can out last many sets or wheels and components. Additionally, the performance difference (especially in SRAM and campy) is so miniscule at the mid to top end of the component hierarchy it often boils down to if you want to pay for the extra for the sticker/label on the top group. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Statement/Question for JLyle...That is one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen...and my favorite LBS carries it..Q: Is that the standard stem? It looks short and angled up as well as the handlebar angled up as well...which is exactly how I presume would make me comfortable on a bike with that geometry...


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

fivekabob said:


> Statement/Question for JLyle...That is one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen...and my favorite LBS carries it..Q: Is that the standard stem? It looks short and angled up as well as the handlebar angled up as well...which is exactly how I presume would make me comfortable on a bike with that geometry...


You have sharp eyes. I have short arms and a bad back. My LBS set me up with the shorter stem (Bontrager). 

However, since the picture was taken, I got a professional fitting - moved the saddle forward to compensate and went back to the longer stem. This puts me more over the pedals and still gives my arms some angle in the elbow. IMHO, a fitting is worth every dollar it costs.

I have to laugh. I spent weeks studying different brands, frame materials, components, wheels, frame angles, tube lengths, etc. I even prepared a spread sheet... As soon as I walked into my bike shop and saw the red CLX 2.0, I said, "I want that one!" My wife won't let me forget it.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

*Update...*

Hey guys,

Just wanted to provide an update. Since i've posted, i've visited a number of shops and have seen some nice bikes and ridden some as well. Amongst the ones i've seen, so far i've narrowed it down to the Cervelo R3/RS and the Wilier Gran Turismo. I've ridden the R3/RS, but have yet to ride the Wilier, which I intend to soon. 

The other bike I am interested in is the CLX 2.0, but have been having trouble either tracking down one my size or an LBS that will allow a test ride. I don't want invest $$$ in a bike w/o at least a quick test ride. Do you guys think i'd be doing myself a disservice if I make a decision w/o test riding the CLX 2.0? I believe the other Cervelo and Wilier and both a bit lighter than the CLX.

Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm sort of the same way, JL...I think I would be happy on a Spec. Roubaix but I can't pull the trigger on a 56 if that's my size due to the long head tube...It just doesn't look right. I did see a beautiful Trek Madone 5.2 in the black/red but I'm not a big fan of Bonty wheels. The CLX-2 looks perfect.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Arrwin,

You have a LBS that won't allow a test ride? What's up with that? If you come out to SoCal, I can hook you up with a bike shop (Helen's) that provides test rides and also carries multiple bike brands so that you can do one-on-one comparisons. 

fivekabob,

You can always upgrade the wheels if you like the Madone. Don't let the Bontrager wheels stop you from getting the bike you really want.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey JLyle, I ride in So Cal too. I'm with the BCC Club in Redondo Beach....On my 2004 Trek 2100, I replaced my Bonty's (spoke entry into wheel pitted and corroded) with Mavic Askiums...Are you up in Santa Monica?


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

jlyle said:


> Arrwin,
> 
> You have a LBS that won't allow a test ride? What's up with that? If you come out to SoCal, I can hook you up with a bike shop (Helen's) that provides test rides and also carries multiple bike brands so that you can do one-on-one comparisons.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately yes...as I'm in NYC and I actually started a thread in the General section about it if you are interested (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=251340). In short, they have a huge selection of high-end stuff (largest in the East Coast and maybe the US), but the only downside is they don't allow test rides.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Arrwin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to provide an update. Since i've posted, i've visited a number of shops and have seen some nice bikes and ridden some as well. Amongst the ones i've seen, so far i've narrowed it down to the Cervelo R3/RS and the Wilier Gran Turismo. I've ridden the R3/RS, but have yet to ride the Wilier, which I intend to soon.
> 
> ...


Cervelo, Wilier and Colnago are all top brands. I bet you'd be happy with any one of them. While a short test ride won't give you a full understanding of a bike I think it's wise to do so just to make sure you are getting into the correct size for you! 

As far as test riding bikes goes I think the only way to get any level of objectivity is to ride each one with the same wheel/tires and group if possible. That way you might be able to isolate how a frame/fork feels and performs.

Good luck hunting!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

fivekabob said:


> Hey JLyle, I ride in So Cal too. I'm with the BCC Club in Redondo Beach....On my 2004 Trek 2100, I replaced my Bonty's (spoke entry into wheel pitted and corroded) with Mavic Askiums...Are you up in Santa Monica?


Much closer than Santa Monica - Hermosa Beach. I ride with the Palos Verdes Bike Club and the St Peter's group.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Arrwin said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately yes...as I'm in NYC and I actually started a thread in the General section about it if you are interested (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=251340). In short, they have a huge selection of high-end stuff (largest in the East Coast and maybe the US), but the only downside is they don't allow test rides.


Interesting thread! Maybe you should look for some cheap airfare and come out to the left coast for a short vacation and ride some bikes.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

That's Great Jim, If I see that Colnago, I'll assume it's you and say hi...I have a silver and black 2004 Trek 2100. Not familiar with the PV Bike Club unless it's the one affiliated with PV Bike Center. We are the club with the orange jerseys...


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Both nice bikes, but the Colnago is more of a work of art.


----------



## mattyman (Jul 26, 2011)

jlyle said:


> You have sharp eyes. I have short arms and a bad back. My LBS set me up with the shorter stem (Bontrager).
> 
> However, since the picture was taken, I got a professional fitting - moved the saddle forward to compensate and went back to the longer stem. This puts me more over the pedals and still gives my arms some angle in the elbow. IMHO, a fitting is worth every dollar it costs.
> 
> I have to laugh. I spent weeks studying different brands, frame materials, components, wheels, frame angles, tube lengths, etc. I even prepared a spread sheet... As soon as I walked into my bike shop and saw the red CLX 2.0, I said, "I want that one!" My wife won't let me forget it.


jlyle - Funny, me too. I;ve spent the last two weeks researching every bike even near my price range, went into my LBS today to ride about 6 bikes. The first thing I saw set up for me was an all white CLX 2.0, and it was love. I rode everything, but thankfully, the Colnago was my favorite ride as well. Pulled the trigger. Probably some upgrades in the future, but it's beautiful, full Ultegra, rides like a dream.I'll post pics as soon as I get it.


----------

